# Last Photo of Max



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

No sign of Max - I spent the morning with the subdivision landscapers who clean the common areas as well as the canyon .. (they don't speak English well but their supervisor came by) .. I explain that Max was missing and if they hear or see anyting in the canyon while cleaning or anywhere in the subdivision bushes to call me immediately - I told them about the reward .. 

I am sooo sad, I keep imagining him sitting by the kitchen sink waiting for a cucumber to fall off the cutting board (his favourite) .. 

Dinner time is not the same with him slowly scratching my leg wanting a bit of whatever it was but being very cautious because he's not allowed to bark and beg when we are eating ... 

He'd retire whenever I was ready to go to bed, he'd wait .. until I went upstairs then he'd bolt .. somedays if I was taking extra long, watching a movie downstairs, he'd get impatient and fall asleep on the floor - but the minute I'd go to my room .... he'd be there in a flash in his little bed next to ours.

Life is not the same without my "little man" ...

Here is the photo that I took before he went outside - as I had mentioned he was just full of love - his hair was haning in his eyes so I ran to get any clip I could find and it was this pink flower one .. look at that paw - he just kept putting it in my hand and kissing me .. he didn't even mind Bella being in his bed ...

He trained her well, to go up the stairs and down, to play, to beg for treats, to hate bath days .. We'd catch him giving secret kisses to her .. you'd randomly hear someone yell .. Ohhh Max Secret kisses to Bella ..we've all seen him do it ...

My heart is heavy and I thank you all for feeling sad along with me, you're all a wonderful group of people that have such a dedication to this amazing breed and you really have to own one to know the love unconditional love and laughter they give us.

Thanks again for being here for me from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=44551:Max__s_l...th_Bella.jpg]

No sign of Max - I spent the morning with the subdivision landscapers who clean the common areas as well as the canyon .. (they don't speak English well but their supervisor came by) .. I explain that Max was missing and if they hear or see anyting in the canyon while cleaning or anywhere in the subdivision bushes to call me immediately - I told them about the reward .. 

I am sooo sad, I keep imagining him sitting by the kitchen sink waiting for a cucumber to fall off the cutting board (his favourite) .. 

Dinner time is not the same with him slowly scratching my leg wanting a bit of whatever it was but being very cautious because he's not allowed to bark and beg when we are eating ... 

He'd retire whenever I was ready to go to bed, he'd wait .. until I went upstairs then he'd bolt .. somedays if I was taking extra long, watching a movie downstairs, he'd get impatient and fall asleep on the floor - but the minute I'd go to my room .... he'd be there in a flash in his little bed next to ours.

Life is not the same without my "little man" ...

Here is the photo that I took before he went outside - as I had mentioned he was just full of love - his hair was haning in his eyes so I ran to get any clip I could find and it was this pink flower one .. look at that paw - he just kept putting it in my hand and kissing me .. he didn't even mind Bella being in his bed ...

He trained her well, to go up the stairs and down, to play, to beg for treats, to hate bath days .. We'd catch him giving secret kisses to her .. you'd randomly hear someone yell .. Ohhh Max Secret kisses to Bella ..we've all seen him do it ...

My heart is heavy and I thank you all for feeling sad along with me, you're all a wonderful group of people that have such a dedication to this amazing breed and you really have to own one to know the love unconditional love and laughter they give us.

Thanks again for being here for me from the bottom of my heart


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Lina , my heart is breaking for you :grouphug: . Max was a very loved boy and I know your family is missing him terribly . Sarah


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear you haven't found Max. As I read your post, I can only imagine the sadness in your heart for your dear Max. We will all continue to pray that he is :grouphug: found.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Lina. What a precious picture of a precious boy. God, I love him.

I was looking at the pics, we took at your house. I bawled my head off.
I made a slideshow of all the pics, I had with our Max. Most are pics of
me getting kissie kissies. :wub: 

Your pic of Max, and Bella, has so touched my heart. What a good boy. 

I love you Max.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

this is just to sad,,please God bring max home :grouphug: jo


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I feel so sad. I am praying for Max.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We all our here for you and with you....always.

Christine


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful, Absolutely Stunning Picture.....Max looks so happy beside of Bella. He is so adorable!!! She is growning up and is such a beauty!!! Thank you so much for posting that picture Lina!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lina, I think you know Little Max holds a special place in our hearts. :wub: We join you in the saddness.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What an adorable picture, Lena.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

My heart is breaking for your Lina & your family. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: Please god, bring this family peace of mind very soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've thought about you and Max so much and I'm so so sorry. The first thing I do is check for an update. This truly is heartbreaking. I don't think there is one of us that isn't very touched and saddened by this. I'm so sorry you haven't found Max but please know there's still lots of prayers for him and for your family. I wish there was something I could do but I'm thinking of you and Max. Again I'm so sorry.
Hugs, Jane


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

There are no words to tell you how sad and sorry I am for you and your family....I hate that you're hurting so badly....it's just not right. :grouphug: 

The picture is adorable, sweet babies..... :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Lina what an absolutely precious pic of two very precious babies. I love that paw of Max's. :wub: I know your heart is breaking right now. My heart is breaking for you. I'm praying for you and your family, Bella and Max.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a precious photo of your adorable boy Max :wub: & sister Bella. I couldn't help but cry though as I read your post.Thanks for sharing your last happy memory & picture of your sweet boy. :grouphug:


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 2 2008, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681431


> [attachment=44551:Max__s_l...th_Bella.jpg]
> 
> No sign of Max - I spent the morning with the subdivision landscapers who clean the common areas as well as the canyon .. (they don't speak English well but their supervisor came by) .. I explain that Max was missing and if they hear or see anyting in the canyon while cleaning or anywhere in the subdivision bushes to call me immediately - I told them about the reward ..
> 
> ...



I am so very sorry, how heart breaking..I just want to cry.... we have a little Bella and Milo, and Milo is such a sweet little man my life would not be the same without them I could not imagine... You have my thoughts and prayers that he will be returned to his loving home safely..... :smcry:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: Lina, that is such a wonderful, wonderful picture of your sweet Max. :heart: Love to him, and you, and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you and your family. You can tell what a loved little boy he was. That picture with his little sister is too precious for words. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie misses Max, they were long distance buddies.....
[attachment=44554:Lennabel...he_phone.jpg]

They even loved saving princesses in distress....
[attachment=44555:The_airp...with_Max.jpg] 


I can't stop crying everytime I think of Max now.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lina, I'm so sad looking at this picture and so sorry. :grouphug: What a beautiful picture :wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Lina, reading your words with tears rolling down my face, I am so sorry. I still hold hope out for you as we all do. Prayers will still be said for you and your "little man". May you find peace in these little pictures of him, he was so precious.

Diane


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Praying for you.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sorry about Max.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I can't even imagine your pain. I know it really saddens me. My heart truly is breaking for you. :smcry: I am just praying & praying for you, your family, & your little man. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As I'm reading this and looking at the sweet, sweet picture of Max, I can't stop crying.

My heart is breaking for you, your family and Max.

But I refuse to give up hope. Max -- please be found safe and come home.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww..Lina..reading your description about how Max waits in the kitchen for a cucumber and how he waits for you to go to bed bought tears to my eyes!!! I want you to know that you and your family, and sweet Max are most definitely in my thoughts..I am so sorry. My heart aches for you and Max.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that beautiful picture with us. You, your family, and little Max are still in my thoughts and prayers. God bless.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so heartbroken that Max hasn't been found. What a beautiful picture of him and Bella. What a heart wrenching story with your picture. Thank you for sharing it. What a little love he looks like in the picture. Both of them do. That little paw up just about broke my heart to see. God love him. I just cannot express my deep, deep sadness for this situation. I pray you can have closure soon. Please dear Lord, let them find Max.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: i'm so sorry he hasn't come home yet :grouphug: :grouphug: 
the buttercup and i will not give up hope. he's not "missing" he's simply... "waiting to be found" and i pray he will be found very, very soon, Lina rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

What a sweet picture of a sweet boy, my heart hurts for you and your family. 

Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lina that is such a beautiful picture of Max and Bella together, my heart is just breaking for you and your family and for sweet little Max :wub: You are all im my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Max looks so sweet I love his little paw. What a perfect picture, I am so glad you were able to capture the moment.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful picture of your Max. I pray your family can find peace. :hugging:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of Max. My heart is breaking for you,but I'm still hoping he will be found. Remember Atticus, he was gone for a week I think,before he was found. rayer: and :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Lina, I've been thinking of you and little :wub: Max since I first read about this, and my heart aches for all of you. Bella :wub: 
must miss him too! What a wonderful last picture that is of your two babies. I wish there was something I could do to make
things different... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful picture. 
xoxox


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I wish that I had gotten to meet him Lina. I know I would have loved him too.


I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a beautiful picture :wub: :wub: :grouphug:  :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 2 2008, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681510


> I wish that I had gotten to meet him Lina. I know I would have loved him too.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry. :grouphug:[/B]


Oh Steve, what a punky pie!! Look at us. I couldn't let him down. What a love bug. :wub: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...mp;conn_speed=1


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is a great picture of Max :wub: I'm still so sad for you that he is gone-I'm keeping hope rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Lina.. 
my heart is breaking for you as well... I cannot imagine the pain you are going thru. please take care of yourself.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681516


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 2 2008, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681510





> I wish that I had gotten to meet him Lina. I know I would have loved him too.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry. :grouphug:[/B]


Oh Steve, what a punky pie!! Look at us. I couldn't let him down. What a love bug. :wub: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...mp;conn_speed=1
[/B][/QUOTE]

He reminds me of Rocky. Rocky will go sit down with Peg and give her this little kiss right on the lips... He will just get in my face and then find someplace to lick, but with Peg it is clearly something special.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lina, What a loving, cute picture. :heart: Aren't you glad you have it. Deb, Thanks for sharing your pictures as well. As I looked at sweet Max and read your post, I could not help but cry :crying 2: . Max was a special maltese and I know you are so thankful for the eight years he was with you. My prayer for you is to have some kind of closure. It is the "not knowing" that is so hurtful. Yes, maltese are a special breed and all of here on SM are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Lina-my heart is breaking for you.  I'm so very sorry. I don't know what to say. I'm in tears as I type this. :smcry: I'm still praying and hoping that Max will be found and returned to you safely. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That is an adorable picture. I feel so very sorry for Max, yet I am still holding onto HOPE!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cute picture. I hope Max comes home, my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LINA NOOOOOOOOOOOOO :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: tell me I'm reading all this and it's a just a story :smcry: :smcry: I don't even know what to say :smcry: omg I'll be praying, oh Lina :smcry:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm hoping so much that Max will still be found. I'm so sorry Lina. Sending you hugs and many prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:crying: :crying: :crying: I do hope and pray that Max is found safe soon....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 2 2008, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681571


> LINA NOOOOOOOOOOOOO :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: tell me I'm reading all this and it's a just a story :smcry: :smcry: I don't even know what to say :smcry: omg I'll be praying, oh Lina :smcry:[/B]



Sorry Paula - I knew you are one your way to Yuma and didn't know - unfortunately, Max has been missing since Saturday, I hope he's safe and will return to us but things are not looking good.

Matilda's little lover boy - (well he had a few crushes here on SM) ... :smcry:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 2 2008, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681466


> Archie misses Max, they were long distance buddies.....
> [attachment=44554:Lennabel...he_phone.jpg]
> 
> They even loved saving princesses in distress....
> ...



Trust you girlfriend to make me laugh thru these tears ... look at Max with the phone to his ear, that was the phone that his west coast brother Sparkey bought him, the reception wasn't that good trying to get to Dubai.. but he could still get thru to Archie to plan the next step ...
He was such a character, whatever I did to him, he never minded - he'd just go along with my crazyness ..


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww, what a sweet and cute picture of Max. I'm still holding out hope for your little boy :grouphug:


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't post much and come by often to catch up, my heart is breaking for you, please know you are in my thoughts. I check for any updates first thing in the morning and before I go to bed at night. Please Max, come home safe...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:smcry: rayer: still praying for you and Max.....that is a great picture


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG!! My heart goes out to you! I can't imagine my baby being lost!! My prayers are with you and I hope he comes home soon!! rayer: :hugging:


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Lina, I'm so sorry for what happened. I hope you find Max soon. Arty and I will say a prayer for you and Max. He's such a doll. It breaks my heart to hear about this. 

If you don't mind my asking, how did he go missing? I searched around the forums but didn't find anything. Again, I'm so sorry and I hope he makes it back home safely.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry. Sending good thoughts, that he finds his way back home.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

lina, my thoughts are with you and your family and sweetie pie max....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish words could take away your pain. Know we are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry :grouphug: I just don't even know what to say. I cannot imagine what you are going through....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Lina,
Thinking of you and sending you hugs and prayers! Max is such a sweet boy! 
To you and all of your family our thoughts and many prayers!
With doggie hugs and kisses from 
Mateo and Joanne


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:crying: :crying: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 2 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681431


> [attachment=44551:Max__s_l...th_Bella.jpg]
> 
> No sign of Max - I spent the morning with the subdivision landscapers who clean the common areas as well as the canyon .. (they don't speak English well but their supervisor came by) .. I explain that Max was missing and if they hear or see anyting in the canyon while cleaning or anywhere in the subdivision bushes to call me immediately - I told them about the reward ..
> 
> ...



What a beautiful picture of Max and Bella.

My prayers continue for Max (and, Bella for missing him) ... and, you and the rest of your family, Lina.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

What a great photo. I'm still praying for Max's return.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Lina, my heart truly aches for you and your family, i know max isnt home but he is with you, hold on to that, and we'll all hold on to hope for you :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

What a beautiful picture of your little Max and Bella. Continued prayers here for his safe return. I know your heart aches, and ours ache with you.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Lina,
I just want you to know I am praying for you and your family and believing for a miracle that your precious Max will be found. Miracles happen everyday! Don't give up. Alot of us are here for you and praying for you. I am a relatively new member, but this group of people are special.....we are all here for you.
Elizabeth (Bella's mom and RIP Annie 11-3-8)


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Lina, my heart just hurts for you. I can only imagine the sadness that fills your soul. The picture you posted is so precious. Let's not give up hope. God is still in the miracle-working business. We'll keep on praying for sweet Max's safe return. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a beautiful picture. I have been praying that Max willl be returned to you unharmed and I will continue to pray.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praying for little Max and for you as well.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My heart is aching for you, Lina and your family!!! :grouphug: You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug: 

Such a sweet photo. :crying:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:crying 2: Thank you for sharing the picture. What precious babies. :crying 2:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is such a precious, precious photo.

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm absolutely heartbroken about this. I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this. I still have hope that he'll return home safely. Deb, those pictures that you posted made me teary-eyed. :bysmilie: What a sweetheart Max is. He couldn't stop giving you kisses, huh? :wub: Stay strong, Lina. :grouphug: We're all praying for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lina that is such a beautiful picture of Max. :wub: I am still praying for a miracle for your family. Just know we are here for you and that we love you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I get teary whenever i think of Max. :crying:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: I am soooo sad for you. I hate this kind of thread. I am praying for his safe return. I my heart and thoughts go out to you for his journey back to your arms.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that, I am so sorry this is happening :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lina, a lot of hearts here on SM join yours in sadness. I love hearing the stories about Max. I so hope he comes home....


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Lina, I am so heartbroken for you and your family. :smcry: I am continuing to pray for Max. Thank you for sharing his precious photo. :heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

That is a lovely picture of your Max and thank you for sharing that with us. I know your heart must be loaded down right now with missing your sweet Max. I just don't have the right words to express how sorry I am and only hope that somehow, Max makes his way back home. But, if not, I am sooooo sooooo sorry for your loss! I can't imagine your hurt. :crying 2:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thank you for sharing that precious moment with us. what a lovely picture.
but it will NOT be the last one. he will return safely, he just has to :heart: :heart: :heart: rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Just looking for an update. Just looked over at my Bentley boy and thought about Max. What could have happened to him. Poor Max and poor you. The pain must be awful. I will send prayers of course.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:crying: I just can't imagine how awful it would feel. I'm still hoping for good news. :crying 2:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Lina,
I just heard the terrible news, I am so sorry. Max just has to be found! I am so sorry you and your family has to go through this nightmare again.
Robin


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lina, I think of Max, Bella and you so many times throughout my day. I'm still praying for Max, God bless his sweet little heart.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 2 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681431


> [attachment=44551:Max__s_l...th_Bella.jpg]
> 
> No sign of Max - I spent the morning with the subdivision landscapers who clean the common areas as well as the canyon .. (they don't speak English well but their supervisor came by) .. I explain that Max was missing and if they hear or see anyting in the canyon while cleaning or anywhere in the subdivision bushes to call me immediately - I told them about the reward ..
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for what you are going through. I pray for a miracle and that your little one will make his way home safely.
Linda


----------

